# Exhaust Baffle



## epanzella (Feb 20, 2021)

I while back I built an exhaust for my .60 powered RC Corsair.  I had a problem with my original muffler design as it just had an open expansion chamber  that I hoped would quite the motor enough but it was too loud. My next problem was how to retrofit some sort of baffle. Any aluminum parts attached to a glow motor have to be solidly mounted or they'll vibrate themselves to pieces in a just handful of flights. My solution was to machine a one piece plate that got sandwiched between the original muffler halves with an integral baffle box that would be rigidly suspended in the middle of the original expansion chamber. The baffle box is closed at the bottom and has a series of holes drilled on both sides to let exhaust out into the chamber with the gasses then being routed around the baffle box and out the bottom pipes. Hopefully this will quiet the motor down without killing too much power. All parts were machined from solid bar stock. I'm gonna try to test run the motor today. PIXS below. ( first pic is before I made the baffle)
Ed


----------



## epanzella (Feb 21, 2021)

An update. Ran the motor with the new exhaust baffle. A mixed bag. The baffle reduced the noise to a legal level for flying at our field but I had hoped it would be even quieter given the amount of back pressure I likely added.  It seems there is no way to make this motor really quiet without a bulky exhaust like the ones  the factories provide with their stock motors  but that would ruin the look of my WW2 fighter plane. Oh well, at least I can run up the motor now without earmuffs! They way it was before I would get tarred and feathered after one flight!


----------

